

Show HN: Superbetize - thetomester13
http://superbetize.com

======
kefs
I enjoyed this. Great job!

The applications for this type of auto-sort are endless. Would be great to
democratize best guesses and manual category switching..

~~~
thetomester13
Glad you enjoyed it!

That's the next step I think. For now, I have a cron job emailing me all of
the 'Not Categorized' items once a week and I manually put them in the
groceries array.

